# Deltas Organic Tent Grow



## Delta999 (Nov 30, 2016)

I have a real mixed bunch of genetics this time around. 
Currently vegged for two months under 130W CFL and flipping to flower under 600W HPS in a couple days.
2 x Cream Caramel
8 x Bagseed 


Additionally I now have a fresh supply of beans from Sensible Seeds-a batch of which have now germinated and are two weeks old today. 
2x  Melon Gum 
2x Blue Mataro
1x Landysh
1x Lost Coast Hashplant
1x Lucky No Slevin

In two months when my current vegged plants are harvested I will put these in to flower. Rolling harvest. Roll ON! 

View attachment IMAG1503.jpg


View attachment IMAG1507.jpg


View attachment IMAG1566.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Nov 30, 2016)

Are the plants in front of the first pic the ones you vegged for two months? I cant tell how big they are but wont 10 plants be a lot for a 600w? They look pretty healthy. Wish you luck with them.


----------



## Delta999 (Nov 30, 2016)

Lesso said:


> Are the plants in front of the first pic the ones you vegged for two months? I cant tell how big they are but wont 10 plants be a lot for a 600w? They look pretty healthy. Wish you luck with them.



Yes thats right Lesso- the 2 month old plants are nearly 30cm high now. I suspect you are correct that 10 maybe too many -however I figured on a percentage of them may turn out to be male - which would leave some elbow room for the remaining girls. If it gets tight for space I may have to cull further  - not ideally what I want to do . Thanks!


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 30, 2016)

Nice Looking Plants :watchplant:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 30, 2016)

those look very nice...  what kind of pots are they in?


----------



## Delta999 (Dec 1, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> those look very nice...  what kind of pots are they in?



Thanks Rose! - they are in 2.5 litre (17 cm diameter x 15 cm) plastic pots.


----------



## Delta999 (Dec 1, 2016)

johnnybuds said:


> Nice Looking Plants :watchplant:



Thanks Johnnybuds! I had a minor infestation of whitefly which threatened their health for awhile - but all under control now as you can see - I used Chef Derek Butts organic insecticide recipe which took instant effect! I can certainly recommend his organic formula to anyone with insect pest problems.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 1, 2016)

I love organics, you will have to tell me more about your pesticide..


----------



## Delta999 (Dec 1, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> I love organics, you will have to tell me more about your pesticide..



Sure Rose! The recipe is really simple - The ingredients are organic castille soap mixed with neem oil with a 3:1 ratio of soap to oil. Mix and add to water and spray evenly over plants once, then again a couple days later. I mixed 15mls of soap to 5mls neem oil into 1 litre of water.
I use Dr. Bronner's liquid soap with peppermint as Derek Butts recommends because the peppermint really repels the bugs . Here is the youtube video with his directions 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLetaBHTShU

This should work great with any soft bodied insect infestation.

I can't tell you how relieved I was to get rid of my whitefly problem as I am only days out from switching to bloom and I wanted to eliminate the pests before the switch


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 1, 2016)

Thank you. I hope that did the trick. I haven't found white fly to be horrible...Looking forward to your grow.  Us organic folks have to stick together.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 2, 2016)

I had the whitefly in my first grow. They are a pain in the neck. I used a foliar spray soap and it seemed to work.


----------



## Delta999 (Dec 12, 2016)

Into week two of flower now. 

No evidence yet of males amongst my bagseed plants..It feels like things went out of control for a bit when I switched. Some plants took nutrients well and others not so much. Also some heat stress occurred in a few -until I got my airflow and temps under better control. 


Transplanted my premium seedlings into compost and worm castings and have them hardening off outside. The wind in the last couple days has given them a bashing but they are taking it well.

View attachment IMAG1578.jpg


View attachment IMAG1580.jpg


View attachment IMAG1577.jpg


----------



## Delta999 (Dec 12, 2016)

View attachment IMAG1581.jpg


View attachment IMAG1589.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2016)

Looking good my friend.,,,the Weed,,not the feet.  Lol


----------



## Delta999 (Dec 13, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Looking good my friend.,,,the Weed,,not the feet.  Lol



:giggle::laugh:


----------



## Mountain209man (Dec 13, 2016)

Delta999 said:


> Transplanted my premium seedlings into compost and worm castings and have them hardening off outside. The wind in the last couple days has given them a bashing but they are taking it well.


Hey looking good over there. Just wondering y you hardening them off. maybe harnessing some free light?


----------



## Delta999 (Dec 13, 2016)

Mountain209man said:


> Hey looking good over there. Just wondering y you hardening them off. maybe harnessing some free light?



Yep thats right Mountain209man-I don't have a separate veg tent so im harnessing free light plus taking advantage of good spring conditions -warming up and regular showers - the constant airflow will strengthen the trunk which I tend to prefer to do along with some LST eventually. With them outside for now at least it's almost zero work for me - let nature take care I say


----------



## Delta999 (Dec 13, 2016)

TLC said:


> Hey, nice plants, cat and feet! Hahaha
> 
> You must trust your cat/cats more than I do! My cats like to eat the seedlings and have also been know to pee on the surface of the soil, luckily just with house plants and not my herbs. I had a beautiful 6 foot tall Schefflera plant and oneday it started to look ill. It wasn't until I caught my big black tom cat in the act that I knew what the problem was!
> 
> ...


Thanks TLC! Those pesky cats aye! -
 re: nitrogen-do you mean the seedlings or the plants in flower?


----------



## Delta999 (Dec 23, 2016)

end of week 3 in bloom. one male presented and was quickly eliminated.
pre flowers coming through and quite noticeable stretch.View attachment IMAG1633.jpg


View attachment IMAG1637.jpg



Meanwhile my seedlings are vegging nicely outside- some indica characteristics showing through in the broad leaves - 
View attachment IMAG1628.jpg


----------



## Delta999 (Jan 3, 2017)

Day 30 of flower

View attachment IMAG1703.jpg


View attachment IMAG1702.jpg


----------



## Delta999 (Jan 6, 2017)

Things are going well - buds are starting to fatten. 

However - I can tell at this stage I have a ways to go before I have things 
" dialled in". I could easily have squeezed more plants into my space to better utilise the area. 

I know from my previous grow that 3 plants grown in 19 Litre containers completely fills a tent this size. 

Because I have a large batch of seeds this time around I wanted to grow a wide variety of strains to find those with the most vigorous growth and highest yield/potency. 

I will be experimenting some more with plant numbers and larger container sizes on my next grow to use my tent more economically. 
I bought some 7.5 litre felt pots which I will transfer my current vegging plants  into any day now.

If I can get ten ounces from this cycle I will be happy- but am pretty confident I can do better next time around


----------



## Lesso (Jan 6, 2017)

Good assessment.


----------



## Delta999 (Jan 9, 2017)

my 7 girls vegging outside - repotted into 7.5 litre felt pots and LST
View attachment IMAG1719.jpg

View attachment IMAG1720.jpg


----------



## Delta999 (Feb 18, 2017)

Harvest came and went. I learned a lot from my mistakes. My pots were too small and bug problems reduced my yields in the end but I am happy with the quality of the smoke.
The Cream Caramel came out great after 60 days exactly.View attachment IMAG1875.jpg


View attachment IMAG1883.jpg


My next batch have moved into the flower room now after vegging outside for three months. So coming up I've got Melon Gum, Lucky No Slevin, Landysh, Lost Coast Hashplant and Blue Mataro


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 18, 2017)

dense rock hard they look.. very nice!!


----------



## Dan789 (Feb 19, 2017)

Delta999, you've got plenty of green goodness going on.  Good luck with your next grow.  :icon_smile:


----------



## Delta999 (Feb 22, 2017)

grass hopper said:


> dense rock hard they look.. very nice!!



Cheers Grasshopper!


----------



## Delta999 (Feb 22, 2017)

Dan789 said:


> Delta999, you've got plenty of green goodness going on.  Good luck with your next grow.  :icon_smile:



Thanks Dan789!


----------



## Delta999 (Feb 22, 2017)

Vegged for three months - in flower now for 1 week 
View attachment IMAG1948.jpg


----------



## Delta999 (Apr 7, 2017)

Haven't updated for awhile but things are ripening nicely in my tent. 

Currently day 53 of flower. Trichs are mostly clear but just turning opaque now. 

Still finding issues in general with pests and ph related problems. 
Can't seem to keep em green when I switch to flower from veg.:hairpull: 
I think possibly some temp/light related stress and/or lack of nutrient problems. Hoping to address these issues in my next grow currently in planning stages. :smoke1:

Came home last night and found my bulb had blown so my plants have missed one light cycle but it's probably not the end of the world..new bulb installed now so Ill post some pics when they switch on tonite.


----------



## Delta999 (Apr 14, 2017)

Pictures taken last light cycle - 60 days total. 

One plant (lost coast hashplant)in the centre could easily go another 10 -14 days in flower ..., that may or may not happen due to my schedule but for the sake of the rest of the crop its lights out for the next 48 hours and then chop !

View attachment IMAG2134.jpg


White Widow x Big BudView attachment IMAG2138.jpg


View attachment IMAG2139.jpg


----------

